# Looking for a pore-reducing primer



## wetwater (Apr 7, 2010)

I have super oily skin and huuuge pores on my cheeks by my nose and I'm really looking for a primer that will minimize the look of my pores. (controlling oil would be a plus as well!) Or perhaps a treatment? I was looking at the MAC Skin Refined Zone, but there are so many mixed review on that that I'm not sure if I should buy it. Do you guys have any recommendations for things that have worked for you, within a reasonable price range?


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 7, 2010)

Sephora's mattifying primer, it's totally clear which I love and really helps keep my nose shine free, plus it hides my pores.and Urban Decay's pore perfecting primer~I just got a sample of this and I love it! It also helps smooth out fine lines and I love it for my undereye's. It's opaque white.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 7, 2010)

I have tried cosmedicine medi-matte and helped wonders for oil control but unfortunately caused me to break out in painful cystic acne. 

I've tried l'oreal studio secret primer and it wad okay. Kind of flakey though and didn't really help oil control all that much. So I ended up swapping it on MUA

I'm currently using too faced primed and poreless and love it. Use that on my t-zone then MAC's prep + prime skin base visage on the rest of my face an has been working real well for me. There still is some shine at the end of the day but I don't look like an oil slick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope that helps


----------



## makeba (Apr 7, 2010)

your skintype sounds like mine and I have found that using Aloe Vera gel after I cleanse my face works wonders. The gel cools the skin and acts as a toner as well and its wonderful and natural for the skin. next I use Korres facial primer from sephora under my foundation and have found this method and products to work best for me. give it a try. You can find Aloe Vera gel anywhere in the first aid aisle or skincare aisle at CVS, Walgreens etc. good luck


----------



## wetwater (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Have any of you tried using the monistat anti-chafing gel? That does not seem to do anything for reducing the look of pores for me, and because so many ladies have raved about how well that works, it makes me a bit hesitant about trying other primers in fear that they'll work about the same. Although I suppose the monistat is more recognized for increasing smoothness/reduce oiliness? 

I have actually tried a sample of the UD pore perfecting primer, and I actually loved it. However, my sample only lasted me one day, so I can't really form a strong opinion on that. The reviews for that on makeupalley are so mediocre though, and it's definitely pricey, so I'm wondering if there's something better out there before I take the plunge. 

I really prefer not using too much on my face, so I'd like to keep it simple to just a primer for my t-zone/cheeks instead of my whole face.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 7, 2010)

Make sure you're exfoliating regularly because that will help minimize your pores.


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 7, 2010)

i use clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch and it has worked great for me. i have oily t-zone with dry cheeks and this smooths my skin perfectly as well.

maybe u can use the upcoming sephora discount to get this.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a super oily t-zone and have tried countless products. So far my favorite is Smashbox Anti Shine. It really does just take a tiny bit. After I clean my face I put this on my t-zone. If you use too much it will ball up. I give it a second to dry and then put on my foundation. I have also applied a primer all over my face over it. This has been the best I have found for hiding my large pores and keeping the oil slick at bay. Get a sample at Sephora. My sample lasted me over a month. I've used my tube now almost a year and it is still at least 80% full. Good Luck.

And don't forget Sephora's F&F sale.

Sephora: Smashbox Anti-Shine: Shine Control/Blotting Papers


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 8, 2010)

i love the pore perfecting primer by urban decay, it actually does reduces the appearances of pores on the skin. it's definitely a good try. hth


----------



## Amaranth (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually yeah, as someone else suggested, just exfoliating works well. I have one of those Neutrogena microdermabrasion dealies and after a few weeks my skin started looking sooooo much better. It also just looks brighter overall, in addition to reducing the size of my pores.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't tried it, but the new Tarte primer claims to skrink pores and has no silicone, so it won't clog you.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 9, 2010)

Estee Lauder Idealist.  Hands down.  I've always had HUGE, Grand Canyon type pores.  Using regular make up primers covered the look of these pores, but Idealist actually cleaned them out SOOO well.  My pores have never looked so small since I can remember.  I was so amazed with the difference in just a few weeks.  And I've tried alot of products LOL.

Idealist has a smoothing polymer in it and silicone so you get all the benefits of a regular primer, but it also helps to clean out pores and reduce redness, dullness and roughness as well.


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 9, 2010)

I know it's not a primer but using a silica setting powder really minimizes the look of pores and controls oil really well. I use it regularly. I've tried primers but I don't like how they work on me, I find it makes my foundation look cakey or dry or something. The silica powder works beautifully and it's really cheap to get from Coastal Scents. I also use a foundation with silica in it, Face Atelier ultra pro foundation. I hardly ever have to touch up when I use these two products.


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 10, 2010)

definitely the urban decay pore perfecting primer, it works GREAT!


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Jun 10, 2010)

try Avocado Mask and Egg mask then wash with Lukewarm water then turn the faucet on cold then rub ice cube.pat dry with a clean washcloth after that apply moisturizer then your primer.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 10, 2010)

I love clarins instant smooth perfecting touch! It definitely minimizes pores! I prefer it over others I've tried ( smasbox, perkect, mac)


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 11, 2010)

Technically its not a primer but i feel it works just as well, cliniques pore minimizer instant perfector.  This stuff has worked wonders on my nose and cheeks i'd say about an 80-90% improvment on me.  I tend just to use it on my nose and cheeks then my regular primer all over the rest of my face and i find my foundation goes on just as well over the minimizer as it does over the primer.


----------



## User38 (Jun 11, 2010)

Clarins, YSL Matt Touch, and Dr. Brandt's por reducer are my favorites... the Idealist is good too but for older skins, imo.


----------

